# My R33 GTR v-spec



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Haven't really put many pics up of my car in the 18 months I've owned it so here's a little thread detailing what's been going on during my ownership 

As I bought it, fresh import (Nov 2008) 



























Cleaned it up underneath to a decent standard




































Changed the engine bay look. Did my own Nismo copy crackle finish cam covers, removed the sound deadening, looks much better in my opinion



















Drove it like this until a couple of months ago, when I got the bug to start doing things to it again

Had a front end respray to remove some stonechips from the bumper and wings. While it was in the bodyshop I got them to fit N1 vents and also smooth and paint the front splitter to a gloss black, looks superb.


















Then I decided the R34 wheels weren't up to the standard of the rest of the car so I had them refurbished in JP2 Outback Gold - supposedly the standard paint code, but in the sunlight the wheels are much more gold (in a better way though)


















Plan was to keep it like this, run it this summer and then sell it to get a house deposit together. However, I decided to spend some more money, keep it a bit longer and get it to a decent power level, so I know have all this kit sat waiting to go on



























GT2860-5's + elbows (3000 miles only)
Sard 800cc injectors (brand new)
Power FC & Commander (used)
255lph Fuel Pump (brand new)
Greddy Profec II boost controller (brand new)
Mines AFM's (used)

Picking up an Exedy twin plate clutch soon, and that little lot should see me 500bhp :thumbsup:

Hope you like. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice mate, how did the crackle paint turn out for you ?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Very good. You have to let it cure somewhere hot to really get the effect but its been done about a year now and still looks good.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice tidy looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

you left out your mfd conversion :O


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I did that on purpose, because I removed it yesterday  Its going to be sold shortly to help pay for the fitting of those bits. To be honest, it was a bit of a gimmick, never really used and sat quite high on the 33 dash - I was amazed how much of an extra view I could see when I put a standard dash back in yesterday.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i have seen this car in thr flesh and talked to dan (very nice chap) and after seeing his car it gave me the motivation needed to sort my engine bay out, good looking car dan let us know how the car feels with the new bits fitted as they are the same upgrades i'm looking to do.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its one of the best R33 GT-R i ever seen.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

very nice! some effort went into that


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

You sure you didnt steal my car?










Although mine has 19 inch TE37's in bronze now.

Nice car


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ Its an identical twin. How the 33 should have looked from the factory in my opinion, big single exhaust and sitting nicely on bigger alloys = perfection. No body kits needed.

Cheers for the comments guys, picked up a twin plate clutch from Andy (R32 Combat) today, so off to the tuners next week for 500 horses, cant wait!


----------



## ovebrink (Jun 21, 2010)

It looks so good


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

When your in control of the 500 horses, you'll have a grin that'll put a Cheshire cat to shame.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice car man... the spacers make the R34 rims look phat as!


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice car matey. love the engine covers especially. how did you get that finish?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

VHT Crackle finish paint.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

awesome looking 33, wheels came out well


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice, post a dyno video or sheet after you finish it


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I will, no doubt about that. Waiting for Monday to come around has been the longest wait ever, nearly over now..


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good, wheels are fitting nicely. Nice how your red engine is standing out. Really great :thumbsup:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh so its you my mates have been speaking about. lol 

One of them took a pic of your car, Then a wile ago i saw it at morrisons. lol 

Looked sweet.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha cool. Im guessing it was parked up somewhere when they took a pic? Dont remember anyone taking one while I have been with it.

We really should do a Basingstoke meet-up at some point - there are a few GTR's of all types locally.

Its currently sat at Rising Sun Performance - they've spent the past week fitting all the tuning bits. Monday is mapping day, then I pick it up - cant wait!!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice one Dan.  no he saw you driving it he was in a white pug 306.. saw you just before black dam past the aa... when he showed me the pic.. i said i saw that the other week. got phone out looked at the reg.. same lol 

Well ive seen 1 purple one.. dont know his name but he has been in my close .lol
Jay cos is around here.. and yours ..


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember seeing a white pug estate with 'southern modified' stickers on the back if thats him?

2 R35 owners on here are also in Basingstoke and there's an R35 always parked up on the road to Tadley, never seems to move..


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

yes thats the one ..lol

ive seen a white 35 in chinham, And a dark grey one about.. .


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Well after a wait that seemed to take forever, I picked the R33 up from RSP this afternoon.

After a couple of unforeseeable problems that had to be fixed it finally made 501bhp @1.2bar. It still has a problem with either the turbo actuators or a very minor boost leak as it will peak at 1.2bar and then very quickly drop off, so that bhp figure is more for 1bar boost, which ties in nicely with results that others have had with those turbos.

Its going to take a while to get used to the Nismo twinplate. I nearly stalled twice on the way home, pedal is lighter than standard but when the clutch wants to bite it's very harsh. Gave it some beans once on the way home and its fast, very fast. the -5's are quite laggy on standard cams but when they wake up at 4000rpm its like a punch in the chest and the car takes off


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats Dan, glad you got everything sorted in the end. Stunning Car!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

As promised, here are a couple of dyno printouts. They are a bit blurry because I dont have a scanner.

First one was done over a year ago, the car was standard minus exhaust, filters and a Mines ECU. Second is the car as it is now. 

Before the car had a nice flat torque line, right across the rev range making the car a nice cruiser. Now its got a huge kick where in the space of 1000rpm it jumps by almost 200ft/lb's of torque :runaway: You can also see the effect of the actuators not holding boost, with the torque dropping off sharply.



















Put some miles on the clutch today and I'm slowly getting used to how to drive with a twin-plate. Pulling away isn't so much of a problem now, but hill starts give me a huge juddering which hopefully will go away when the new plates have bedded in some more :nervous:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Very clean car,nice work :thumbsup: you are on the slippery slope of tuning now though  you will get used to the clutch although i am surprised it is that tricky my old OS twin was fine,i now have the tripple and that can make me look like a right berk, revving the nuts off it to creep away :runaway:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Slippery slope indeed - RSP have already said to bring it back for some 260 cams to compensate for the lag and a boost increase to see ~540bhp. To be honest though, 500bhp is more than enough for road use (for now anyway)...

I know what you mean about revving the nuts off it to pull away slowly, thankfully the Nismo exhaust is very quiet so I dont look too stupid


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

good results.. almost the same as mine on 2530's..


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

Great results on your tune! Now make sure you go out and enjoy it!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I took the 33 to Surrey Rolling Road today - known for their very accurate dyno figures. Was expecting very similar to RSP figures, because its only been 1 month since tuning and nothing has changed - however the car 'only' made 447bhp @ the flywheel!!

Charlie said the actuators are definitely not strong enough, but they are only causing boost to drop to 1.1bar. That pressure on GT2860-5's should be over 500bhp, so what is going on and where did RSP get their 501bhp figure from? I'm none too pleased...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I would take the evidence back to rsp and get them to re-dyno.. it surely isn't a case of manipulating the figures.. not sure what all the stuff at the bottom of the dyno chart is perhaps that shows the problem..


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if the car was run at a very high boost level to take account for boost issues and get a good figure, then given back to me running at lower boost levels with that high figure now unobtainable..Seems the most likely to me.

I've looked at the graph from today's session and if the boost wasn't dropping off, it looks like the power would keep rising to ~490bhp @ 1.2bar which still seems very low for GT2860-5's with all supporting mods 

Maybe a visit to another tuner for an independent map check is needed, I just don't know.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

My cars running similar mods with 2530's, with similar power (511).. but then are the figures for mine correct..?? I will pop upstairs and dig out my dyno sheet and see...

now I think of it mine might have been dyno'd @ 1.3bar


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

looking it mine it appearsd 511.1hp @ 1.1bar...

not sure what exactly the figures at the bottom mean but they are

bp 102.4
rh 53
at 15
it 20
rr 013
tn 3.791
cf shoot 6

I notice the 2 dyno's you posted have differing cf setup.. one is 44 ( 4 cylinder maybe)
the othe 6f (6 cylinder forced??)

I read on the net that if the incorrect cf mode is selected ie 44 instead of 6 it can give increased hp readings... that could be web bullsh.... though

and what gear...does that make a difference.. mine was in 4th

???


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I know CF is the shootout mode of the Dyno Dynamics rolling road - Surrey always use mode 44. Im assuming it means 4x4. 

Sounds like that could account for some of the exaggerated reading as I *think* RSP have a 2WD dyno, so it would have to be in a different mode..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a thread from skylinesaustralia. It states that if the incorecct shootout modes is used it gives an incorrect hp reading....though again this could be bs..

Dyno Dynamics Shoot Out Mode - Skylines Australia


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Dan,

If you want to bring the car down i`m more than happy to run it again on the dyno for you. If you look at your dyno sheets i`m sure you will see the boost is the same as the sheets we gave you! Our readings are usualy VERY close to all other dyno dynamics dynos if they are run in shootout mode with the correct settings. One of the cars we done the other week made 592bhp on our dyno and made 586bhp on a dyno dynamics in scotland!

As above the dyno should be run in shoot_6F (six cylinder forced induction) Shoot_44 is for 4 Cylinder 4 wheeldrive! Have a look at many other Dyno Dynamics GTR sheets and you will see they are in shoot_6F.

Like I said above pop down and I`ll run it again for you for free and see whats what.

Richard


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't sat fairer than that !


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Richard Bell said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> If you want to bring the car down i`m more than happy to run it again on the dyno for you. If you look at your dyno sheets i`m sure you will see the boost is the same as the sheets we gave you! Our readings are usualy VERY close to all other dyno dynamics dynos if they are run in shootout mode with the correct settings. One of the cars we done the other week made 592bhp on our dyno and made 586bhp on a dyno dynamics in scotland!
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I never got a boost graph from you guys, so don't have any comparison.
I will definitely come down as soon as I get a chance (and the weather is good).

Also need the stalling when warm issue looked at - the car is still doing it along with hesitation when cold (but I think that's AFM's).

Would you want me to make a formal booking with Damo?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

wow clean r33! nice


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Dan,

Yes if you can call and make a booking that would be best. I can do it on a saturday for you if thats easier.

Richard


----------



## exigepete (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice pics, wheels work really well.


----------

